
Recurrent attention model implemented as TensorFlow RRNCell - jostmey
https://github.com/jostmey/drwa/blob/master/RWACell.py?init
======
jostmey
Author here: I'm doing my best to extend the RNNCell, but frankly I don't know
what I am doing. Suggestions and corrections to the code are appreciated!

